# what poundage are you shooting fingers



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

50# Hoyt Vantage X8


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

About 68# Reflex Caribou II, 65% let off.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Vantage Pro 55# 75% let off.


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

high country extreme 65# 65% let off


----------



## TexNAss (Aug 9, 2010)

PSE Silverhawk @ 55lb currently; should be shooting 70lb Oneida shortly when I can find the right older model.

Tex.


----------



## aussiejas (Jul 18, 2010)

60# hoyt ultrasport ,,,cheers jas


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

31# hoyt rintec XL
36# martin mystic


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

66.5# for hunting,60ish for 3-d


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

70 lbs, 65% Oneida AF


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

40!!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

65# - 65% let-off...indoors,outdoors and on the huntin' bow!


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

66# at 80% lo


----------



## Badger Pete (Jun 11, 2007)

70# at 65% let off.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

48 to 55 pending humting or target Scepter 4


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

60 and 65% let off


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

My new bow is set at 40 as I only shoot indoor at twenty yards.
ceebee


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

52 pounds. Seems comfortable.


----------



## bendotwood (Oct 6, 2010)

35 pounds


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

58 #..30" Hoyt Aspen


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

50# on my indoor bow
64# on my 3D bow
58# on my hunting bow

All three are the 2010 Martin ShadowCat.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

(Main) C3 = 70#, 65% 
(backup)Clearwater 80#, 65%(?), I used to shoot it at 86+#. I was a little younger back then.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I am shooting around 56 or 57 on my target bow. My hunting bow is around 61.

Arrow


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

55#........


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

34 lbs on the recurve. My goal is 40 lbs.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

#65 Hoyt Vetrix


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

48# Darton Fury.. at my draw length its stacked to around 56#


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Conquest 3 at 57 #.....seems just right for me.........


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

62-63 on an old Pro Sport Shadow


----------



## coop923 (May 15, 2010)

74# on my 1990ish Golden Eagle Turbo. 60% let off, IIRC. 29.5 inch 2317s fly good and round out my museum collection.


----------



## Bulletpusher55 (Sep 24, 2009)

60# Hoyt Protech w/LXPro limbs & Easton XX75 2413


----------



## woody912 (Oct 24, 2008)

76# last fall Bow is '06 Constitution 60-70# and I am backed out at least 3 turns, think I'm due for limbs and cables. Shoots great and I do not mind the poundage but I would like to screw those limb bolts down


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

63# on my Oneida Aerocat...


----------



## shoothathang (Sep 21, 2010)

I just started finger shooting.52# on my Oneida


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

40 lbs. Indoor.

40 - 50 lbs. Outdoor. What ever it taks to reach 80 yds.


----------



## TexNAss (Aug 9, 2010)

TexNAss said:


> PSE Silverhawk @ 55lb currently; should be shooting 70lb Oneida shortly when I can find the right older model.
> 
> Tex.


Correction-Now I am shooting a Screaming Eagle @ 65lbs; and still have the Silverhawk at 55lbs.

Tex.


----------



## burritosandbeer (Oct 8, 2010)

55# with 40% let off old old old browning hypercam


----------



## bowcarp (Dec 22, 2005)

65# 30" draw 1997 hoyt oasis


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

56# @ 30'' martin cougar elite target, 66# @ 29 hunting Martin razor X


----------



## POTOO (Nov 7, 2010)

55-60 Hoyt pro star and Saxon Shrike recurve...cordovan tab...I'm thinking release and bells and whistles for next year...thinking


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

65#@29" Easton 2219 Gamegetters with Delta Broadheads in my 30 year old Westener, 57#@27.5" #400 Easton ET Excells on my 05 Martin Cougar lll.
Don.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

45# target, 55# hunt


----------



## ibsys2562 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
not much info to understand more clearly


----------

